# Onesie for neuter/spay



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

Zeke just had the dreaded neuter on Tuesday, he's doing pretty well though it is heart breaking to see him uncomfortable or disoriented as he was the first 24 hours home. Each hour that he shows more of his "happy" and "normal" self is a celebration! Though keeping him from running, jumping and playing for 10 days will be a big challenge!

Anyway, I saw many people on here suggest a onesie instead of a cone. Since there is such good advice on here I went that route. However, when searching the forum all I saw was reference to a onesie, but didn't know what to get. Did that mean go to Target's baby section and get a baby onesie? Thanks to my friend Amazon I solved that puzzle myself. To help others in the future here's the two options I purchased:

SurgiSnuggly: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DQ3X1Z4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

this SurgiSnuggly is nice in that it is very thin, looser fitting around the neck and legs, fully adjustable to your dog's size/shape, and easy to remove the back and tuck it in the pocket when they go out to use the restroom. Cons are some of the same - the looser legs means if he tries hard enough he could get to the incision, and the thinness has the same concern. While adjustable is awesome, that is accomplished with velcro which scares many puppies, especially on their back!

This one, the Suitical Recovery Suit:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NGQMJOK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Is the one we are using most. It fits him well, is easy to take off on the back end when needed, and has more coverage that he can't work around. He also seems more comfortable in this, though that could be that we started using this on day 3 when he's generally more comfortable now anyway.

Hope this helps someone going down this path in the future. Oh and if you have a female you can get colors other than cammo blue. 

Thankfully it helped us avoid the dreaded cone, even when he's sleeping at night in his crate!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy to hear Zeke is feeling better. It is amazing how quickly they return to their happy little selfs. That Suitical recovery suit is pretty neat. Wish I had seen it before Scout was neutered. Poor guy had the cone for ten days and it was a difficult. Truffles has recently been spayed. She had the new spay where the ovaries are only removed. The incision was very high up on the abdomen and she did not touch it. The day after the procedure she was back to her normal wild little self. I did give her the pain med once a day.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Before Emmie was spayed, I bought a onesie from the sales rack at Baby Gap and it cost less than $10. I put it on her backwards, meaning the design on the front of the onesie was visible on her back, and it worked out great.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

ooo! Baby Gap! You spoil her rotten. Jack was the Walmart special rack 3 for $5. ound:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ugh oh. I got Molly's onesie at the Goodwill store!


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

Man, where were all these suggestions before I did a search on Amazon!!! Oh well, the one he's wearing is expensive but works fantastic. I've also learned the double reinforcement of the suit over his incision area helps should he try to lick that area and give a bit of support that seems to help him walk and feel better. I won't kick myself too much over going the expensive route.:frusty:


----------

